

The government isn't collecting your data. - jasonkolb
https://plus.google.com/115195708001192408562/posts/GmU3vNoH5eo

======
mpyne
This is an unusually fine hair to split even for this topic.

Or wait, are we really splitting 'hairs'? Or is there some other Latin root
for that idiom which is more appropriate?

